# Poultry Forum Rules, Guidelines, and How-To's.



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

*RULES OF THIS FORUM*

Although the administrators and moderators of Homesteading Today will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Homesteading Today or Jelsoft Enterprises Limited (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

This is a supportive, encouraging online community of Poultry, Duck, goose owners and enthusiasts from around the world, who wish to share information about health, nutrition, breeding, genetics, promotion and just plain old fashioned enjoyment of Poultry.

We welcome the entire family to participate in these discussions about our special Poultry Forum.


*FRIENDLY REMINDERS*

Please be respectful and considerate of others members views and opinions by avoiding the use of flaming, bashing, personal attacks, or foul language. Posts that don't ask a question or give an answer to a problem, but seems only to have the intent of starting an argument will be dealt with by the moderators. So if you have an issue of a personnel nature with another member please use the PM function.

NO "mud-slinging", flaming or name calling. Please respect everyone here, and keep it friendly. Any Thread which is deemed "off-topic", or Threads that become a Flame feast will be moved or deleted. Reason may or may not be given to why a Thread or post was deleted, as this is at the Moderator's discretion.

Absolutely NO profanity or off colored jokes. This is a 'kid friendly' place and we aim to keep it that way.

If the problem persists,the violator will be blocked from discussion here. Thanks for your participation!


*PLEASE KEEP YOUR PM BOX CLEANED OUT* 

PMs can be a bandwidth hog. So please do YOUR part to help keep our forum running fast.


*POULTRY FORUM MODERATORS*

This forum is Moderated by Day Bird and Ladycat. Please direct problem posts and problem posters to one of us.

The easiest way to report a post that breaks the rules or is "not nice" is to click the







at the top right of the post in question.


----------



## Nan(TX) (Sep 13, 2002)

*How to post photos.*

Your photos must be on a server somewhere. If you have them on your computer only you will not be able to post them.

If not here are three free sites to uplink them to.
http://photobucket.com/
http://www.snapfish.com/
http://www.imageshack.us/

Go to a free photo site, like photobucket and open an account. 

Follow their directions to upload the picture to their site. 

Open the http://photobucket.com/ album where your photos are.

Right click your mouse on the photo. A window will pop up. Select properties it will read *http:/*and a long photo address ending in either *.jpg* or .*gif*.

Right click on the address and copy. The address can be long .You may have to pull down on the mouse to see the complete address. It will end in with the letters jpg or gif.

Paste the whole address in your message.

Highlight the address and click the







button at the top of the message box.

Click *preview* and you should see your picture.

If you see only a box with a *x* in it chances are you didn't get the full address. 

If you only get a small version of your picture you have to make sure you opened the album you created and selected the picture that is the size you want not the *thumbnail* that shows from outside the album.

*How to get pictures from your computer to photobucket.*

Click the browse button at photobucket.

A box will pop up

It says chose file and his a drop menu. The file is from your computer.

In the drop window you need to select the place were you put your photos. 

For me itâs My picture file.

Click picture

Click open you should see this at the bottom of the menu.

Then at photobucket click submit. This may take some time if it is a large photo.

Hope this helps Nan.


----------



## Nan(TX) (Sep 13, 2002)

How to clean out PM.
Go to (user cp)







.It is located at the top of the page on the right. Go to...

Private Messages

You will see two boxes.
Confirmed Private Message Receipts
And
Private Messages in folder Inbox

On the far right you will see a check box next to the messages, where you can cheek off the messages you want to delete. If you cheek the box at the top in the title area (Message Title Sent To Sent Date Read Date &#131 it will delete all your messages at once.

Once you have cheeked off what you want to delete press...
Delete selected. 

The next box (Private Messages in folder Inbox) do the same thing with the messages you want to delete. Then go to Selected Messages at the bottom of the box.

Selected Messages is a drop down menu.
The menu will give you more options like...
Mark as read
Delete
Mark as read
Yadee-yadee-yadee
Select delete and Bobs your uncle.

Now go to go back to Private Messages.
Go to the drop down menu.. 

Jump to folder

Go to 

Sent Items
Repeat the above instructions.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Please refrain from posting links to other poultry forums when someone asks us for help. If you cannot help them yourself, simply do not post and somebody who can help will do so. Thankyou.


----------

